# What supplements would be the best?



## cadogan (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been dealing with dp/anxiety/depression for years and years.I'd have to say all 3 of those are bad and its tough to even function normal right now.I have had some progress with 5-htp and l-tyrosine but had to stop the l-tyrosine because i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism and i read it can alter your levels a lot.I now take meds for that and have it under control.So i have been researching a new combo and was wondering what other people think about this:

rhodiola rosea or reishi mushroom extract
whole omega 3 fish oil
L-Theanine 100mg 
holy basil

I dont have a ton of money but want something that's more than likely gonna work.Anything i could add or remove to better fit what i want to try?thanks


----------



## ahriman (Nov 11, 2004)

http://theiodineproject.webs.com/

How about iodine? That's what I'm currently trying. A slow thyroid is going to affect mental processes. Fogbrain is cured by taking iodine, which is essential for proper thyroid function. Unfortunately, the Medical/Pharmaceutical Complex doesn't want us lumpenproles to know this....or should I say, remember this. Iodine has been used for centuries to heal all manner of maladies. It isn't a fad; we evolved with iodine as part of our chemistry. The only thing in our diets possessing any iodine is salt, and nobody is eating much of that these days. Well, good fish has alot as well.


----------



## cadogan (Jul 6, 2012)

I tried iodine in the liquid form but i have hashimoto's disease as well which people were saying it would only make it worse.I heard good things about it though if you don't have thyroid issues.


----------



## RichUK (Oct 6, 2011)

Vit B Complex
Vit C + Zinc
Fish Oil


----------



## Oblivion (Jan 1, 2013)

Just keep all your vitamins at minerals at 100% of the GDA every day and dont be deficient, but dont go to other things like Gingko Biloba or stupid things like that


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

What about L-Glutamate - any success stories?


----------



## cadogan (Jul 6, 2012)

I found a few other's and i'll add these ones as well to my list.Thanks


----------

